# NetworkManager и шо с ним делать ... [solved]

## Loryk

Добрый вечер/день/на выбор  :Smile:   !

Недавно решил свой нотик настроить так что бы вся семья не парилась. Много чего сделал... но с сеткой проблема появилась. Для того что бы интерфейсы поднимались (сетевые) сами - поставил 7-мой NetworkManager. тут же появилось несколько проблем. 

1. сменить mac адрес *Quote:*   

> тут помогла команда  
> 
> ```
> ifconfig eth0 hw ether xx:xx:xx:xx:xx:xx
> ```
> ...

  Перезагрузился - нихрена не помогла, сменить мак не получилось.

Но вот проблема та оказалась не только в маке. 

2. По какой-то странной причине менеджер не принимает для себя IP. А по стольку по скольку нормальной доки по настройки этого чуда инженерной мысли я не нашел, решил спросить Вас ) Шо ему сказать шоб было все - суппер?

И еще одно но, это чудо чужеродной техники на какой-то фиг начал поднимать мне wlan ... зачем и почему не ясно... было бы не плохо выяснить как сделать так что бы влан поднимался по кнопке fn+wlan и тогда уже искал сетки, айпи и т.д.... а не раньше ?

З.Ы. Да я не дал ни каких своих конфигов и т.д. Но помоему тут такой полет мысли шо еще пойди пойми шо нужно показать. Если чего-то надо - пишите: залью... 

Могу сказать для тех кто кивирялся с таким же железом - железо это Dell 1501 (который с ATI/AMD чипами)

Заранее всем пасибки )

з.ы.II

Для админов форума, местами нехватает тега зачекнуто

----------

## Loryk

Ну вот, все решилось с установкой гномовского аплета nm-applet хоть у меня и KDE-4, он работает нормально. Что самое смешное, NetworkManager это демон занимающейся поднятием разных линков и сетей через них, но без UI он у меня работать на прочь отказывался, только поставил аплет, как сразу все понаходил и стало все на места, а мак я поменл прописав ifconfig стартам скриптах (вот параметры сейчас не вспомню) (Попозже попробую плазмоид, ebuild уже нашел)

----------

